# Pinball anyone?



## pyshodoodle (Oct 12, 2008)

At the risk of receiving the rath of the bottle only guys, I'm posting some pictures of the Pinball Show  I went to in York yesterday. I like pinball - it's fun, the machines are beautiful and my parents would never give me a quarter when I was a kid! I don't like pinball enough to go to a pinball forum and talk pinball, though. I prefer digging, but I have more than a one track mind and I think some people here might enjoy the pictures. 
 Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 12, 2008)

Bali Hi


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 12, 2008)

Black Jack


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 12, 2008)

Skykings


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 12, 2008)

Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## lego110 (Oct 12, 2008)

that looks like a lot of fun


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 12, 2008)

Diner


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 12, 2008)

Fan-tastic


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 12, 2008)

Haunted House


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 12, 2008)

Lady Luck


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 12, 2008)

Palace Guard


----------



## glass man (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW! THAT TAKES ME BACK! I DIDN'T LIKE PINBALL CAUSE I SUCKED AT IT! COURSE "PINBALL WIZARD"[&:] IS GOING ROUND IN MY HEAD NOW! I DIG THE HAUNTED HOUSE ONE BEST. WERE THESE OLDER PINBALL MACHINES? DOES ANYONE STILL MAKE THEM IN THESE DAYS OF VIDEO GAMES,OR REPRODUCE THEM FOR MAINLY BABY BONKERS?


----------



## glass man (Oct 12, 2008)

HA HA ,THAT IS FAR OUT MAN![8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 12, 2008)

Glassman - they do still make pinballs, but they don't reproduce the old ones. All the older ones are original. Just like there're bottle people - there are pinball people.. they buy, restore, collect, sell.... 
 I don't know what the newest games are, but they do still make new ones.. some of the newer ones I can think of are South Park, Dracula (Bram Stoker style), Addams Family... 
 The Haunted House game is a 3 level game - there's an attic and a basement. I was not very good at it[8|]... but fun, nonetheless.[]
 The games are all ages of pinballs. From the early wood side to the newest.. Basically, pinball people bring their pinballs to set up - some are for sale, some are not. They get free admission if they bring a pinball. They are all set up on free-play all day. Admission is $15 and you can play anything there. Less painful than eating your quarters all day!

 Lobey - I have no words![]

 Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's a picture of Haunted House with the playfield. The glare is pretty bad on a lot of these, so I only posted the tops... On the upper right, maybe you can see the attic - an in the middle, you can see the basement, with the reverse flippers. Not coordinated enough for this one!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 12, 2008)

One more cool game


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 12, 2008)

I lived in the pin ball halls.We used to use street cleaner brushes to rack free games up.It only worked on the old machines.Wait a min all the machines were old back then[]
  I like the shoes Lobe.


----------



## Dansalata (Oct 12, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL ART WORK...


----------



## jesster (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW!!. Thanks psychodoodle. That looks like a lot of fun. could you post when the next one is, I would love to take my daughter there. They had a pinball restoration place here. they hosted a lot of birthday parties. i always wanted one but didn't have the money back then. still don't. Place went out of business, sorry to say. Kids today seem to only know nintendo pinball.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 13, 2008)

York (at the fairgrounds) is always the 2nd weekend of October. I think it's just Saturday & Sunday. 
 There is also one in Allentown, which is the first Friday, Saturday & Sunday in May. 
 Google pinbgall shows - maybe there is something closer to you. I don't know if there are any in New Jersey, but I wouldn't be surprised.[]

 Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 13, 2008)

Your daughter must be younger than mine.. I wouldn't be able to get her to go unless there was a boy involved! Do it soon, while she still wants to spend time with you! []


----------

